# Ice cream man help



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

For 2014 i plan on a circus theme one prop is gonna be an ice cream cart with an ice cram man. kinda inspired from faceoff but i can't find the needed pants and shirt. Or is there a costume?


----------



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

If your looking for a white outfit check with a painting supply company.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Bump..............


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

Here are some ideas. Keep it cheap. Wal-Mart or the like, maybe even thrift store. White pants or white painters pants. White button up short sleeve shirt. Red bow tie. Black belt and black suspenders. For the "sleeves" , use red and white striped stockings or a leotard. Cut a hole for the thumb and one for all four fingers. Put on white gloves and you're done. Just some suggestions but it should get you the look you are after. Good luck!!


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you. Thank is helpful and yes cheap is what i was thinking  if i could hug you i would.


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

You're welcome! I loved that character. If you are just doing a prop you can 'fake' some of the accessories like the suspenders and bow tie. You could even do a long sleeve shirt under the white shirt and just add the stripes yourself. Lots of ways to keep the cost down on the costume. Good luck with it. I'm sure it will look great!


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

One of my favorites:


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

Certainly a different kind of cone head - love the hat!


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

One of my favorite Face Off characters of all time! I second searching Wal Mart or a thrift store for the white/beige shirt and pants. I often find suspenders at thrift stores. 

For the striped sleeves underneath, I suggest finding some cheap red and white striped tall socks and making arm warmers by cutting off the feet, so that you don't have to find a full shirt for him to wear underneath.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

ok as an update i did find suspenders and i found some white scrubs that might work for pants. and a great clown mask


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

"THE ICE CREAM MAN!" When I was a kid spending time with relatives in Rockford, Illinois the neighborhood ice cream man was an older teenager peddling a trike/bike with a cold box full of ice cream.
One day a kid said the ice cream man had run over him!
We didn't believe him. He pulled up his shirt and there were bike tracks across his stomach!
Everybody went hunting the Ice Cream "man" that day to beat him up?
All very surreal! (But not as much as this costume pictured ahead of this post!)


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

I picture that ice cream man in...legion?? Crap, I forget the name. The movie where that devil was after the baby....hmmm


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

Abunai said:


> One of my favorites:


This is cool


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Samie said:


> I picture that ice cream man in...legion?? Crap, I forget the name. The movie where that devil was after the baby....hmmm


Yes it was legion OMG i love that movie.. if you have not seen dominion on syfy i think it is. But its like into the future of that movie..


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

I love that movie as well! I have it on my DVR, might have to watch it tonight.

I saw the previews on syfy and thought it seemed similar! Is it any good?


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Samie said:


> I love that movie as well! I have it on my DVR, might have to watch it tonight.
> 
> I saw the previews on syfy and thought it seemed similar! Is it any good?


So far it looks good. id recommend it.


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

When is it on again?


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Samie said:


> When is it on again?


Thursday i think..


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

finally got my clown mask and got the socks as suggested at a flea market....


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

Ive liked this one for awhile and got some ideas put away for future use but heres what I was thinking:

Masks:







Cutup Clown Mask







Eye Scream Clown Mask


----------

